# Magic loop trick!



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I can't say I have ever enjoyed knitting this way, although it is slightly more preferable to seaming.
But whilst struggling with shifting cabled stitches down to the tips I remembered reading a suggestion to use a smaller needle on the left side and decided to give it a try - I can't tell you what a difference it's made - now I will happily knit magic loop for the rest of my life! 

And an added bonus is that I can do both sleeves simultaneously to make sure the increases are on the same rows!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool! I often use magic loop but never heard of different tip sizes. That can only work if you have interchangeable tips. I had two sets but have broken off tips with the threading in the cable on both sets. Will have to order new cables before I can try this. What is the advantage?


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean???? I have been trying "Magic Loop" but I'm frustrated with the cables constantly curling...any suggestions? Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> Cool! I often use magic loop but never heard of different tip sizes. That can only work if you have interchangeable tips. I had two sets but have broken off tips with the threading in the cable on both sets. Will have to order new cables before I can try this. What is the advantage?


Your dominant side determines the gauge...so having the larger (size you need) picking up the stitches in the order needed for the pattern. Choose the smaller (.25 or smaller mm) for the non-dominant side.

Just because I can't afford interchangeables...doesn't mean I haven't been reading up on responses here on KP! I love research!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Claire Anita said:


> I'm not sure what you mean???? I have been trying "Magic Loop" but I'm frustrated with the cables constantly curling...any suggestions? Thanks in advance for your reply.


Someone with Magic Loop experience will have to weigh in with their opinion...I know there are a couple of brands that are supposed to be friendlier. You may have to warm the cables with warm water and let the ends dangle - until you find out the better cables.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I am confused. How do you always keep the smaller needle on the left?


Juden99 said:


> Well I can't say I have ever enjoyed knitting this way, although it is slightly more preferable to seaming.
> But whilst struggling with shifting cabled stitches down to the tips I remembered reading a suggestion to use a smaller needle on the left side and decided to give it a try - I can't tell you what a difference it's made - now I will happily knit magic loop for the rest of my life!
> 
> And an added bonus is that I can do both sleeves simultaneously to make sure the increases are on the same rows!


 :?: :?:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, using the smaller needle tip makes moving the stitches easier. Eliminates some of the manipulation of the stitches waiting to be knit. 
Many of us have found that paying a bit more for needles is worthwhile as those cables are not as likely to coil as the inexpensive ones. Heating cables that coil does help to straighten them for a short time.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Knit in the round.


AKnitWit said:


> I am confused. How do you always keep the smaller needle on the left?
> 
> :?: :?:


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I just had a class on Magic Loop making socks. The next class is Magic Loop with 2 socks at a time. I will not go back to knitting socks any other way. Love it. Also I love toe up


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

But using using the "magic loop" technique requires changing needles. Therefore doesn't the left needle become the right needle? Apologies for not grasping this. Perhaps I will need to test using the "magic loop" which I have done on occasion in order to avoid the DPNs as the decrease requires.


jinx said:


> Knit in the round.[/quote


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

AKnitWit said:


> But using using the "magic loop" technique requires changing needles. Therefore doesn't the left needle become the right needle? Apologies for not grasping this. Perhaps I will need to test using the "magic loop" which I have done on occasion in order to avoid the DPNs as the decrease requires.
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> ...


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

when you knit magic loop it is usually done in the round - no need to use magic loop if you are doing flat knitting. When you knit in the round you always knit with the same end of the needle, and knit off the same end. It never changes.

if your cables are always curling up you don't have flexible enough cords. I put mine in a pan and bring the water to a boil, (unless they are wooden tips) then take them out and let them hang. If they still curl, get new needles. A lot of times people blame the technique and it is the needle that is the problem.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

The technique she is suggesting works great went knitting in the round with the correct size cable (hat knitting for example) AND it also works with traveling loop because you keep going around in the same direction and the needles remain in your hands the same as when you started, but the left loop (the only loop) becomes larger as you decrease or smaller as you increase depending on what direction you are going. Not as great with magic loop (2 loops) because as others have stated, you would have to swap the needles every half round as you turn your work.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You just keep going around and around. You are knitting in rounds not rows. You do not change needles. You do not turn your work over and work back the way you came.


AKnitWit said:


> But using using the "magic loop" technique requires changing needles. Therefore doesn't the left needle become the right needle? Apologies for not grasping this. Perhaps I will need to test using the "magic loop" which I have done on occasion in order to avoid the DPNs as the decrease requires.
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I consider magic loop/ traveling loop different than working with two circular needles., There is no cable loop involved with two circulars. 


mopgenorth said:


> The technique she is suggesting works great went knitting in the round with the correct size cable (hat knitting for example) AND it also works with traveling loop because you keep going around in the same direction and the needles remain in your hands the same as when you started, but the left loop (the only loop) becomes larger as you decrease or smaller as you increase depending on what direction you are going. Not as great with magic loop (2 loops) because as others have stated, you would have to swap the needles every half round as you turn your work.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

When working magic loop, even if you "turn" the work to do the other side of the sock (hat, sweater, etc) , you are still working in the round and the left needle is still the left needle.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have one sock needle that 'catches' if I put it in the knitting where it becomes the needle that the stitches get pushed onto (left needle). If I use it correctly by making sure the catchy part is on the right hand needle I can knit magic loop with it with no problem. You always use the same end of the needle to do magic loop, or travelling loop or any project that is done in the round.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Someone with Magic Loop experience will have to weigh in with their opinion...I know there are a couple of brands that are supposed to be friendlier. You may have to warm the cables with warm water and let the ends dangle - until you find out the better cables.


I use Magic Loop all the time, and my favorite needles are the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles...the cables don't curl and are easy to work with! Happy knitting!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Some of the cables on circular needles, either fixed or interchangeable have cables that tend to "keep the curl" from the package. Some have suggested using the hair dryer to straighten them out...however I have found that once they cool down again... back to the curls.
There are brands that do not do this. My favorite brand of cable is ChiaoGoo Red Lace fixed or interchangeable cable. The regular cable that is on the bamboo fixed circular needles work just as well. The Spin cable from the same company is very curly...and not my favorite.
Addi has a nice flexible cable that works almost as well. I only have fixed circular needles in this brand. 
Jane


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Knit in the round.


When you knit in the round, which is when you would use magic loop, the smaller needle would stay on the left side. The stitches just go round and round.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I have one sock needle that 'catches' if I put it in the knitting where it becomes the needle that the stitches get pushed onto (left needle). If I use it correctly by making sure the catchy part is on the right hand needle I can knit magic loop with it with no problem. You always use the same end of the needle to do magic loop, or travelling loop or any project that is done in the round.


WOW! You are right and I stand corrected. I have socks on magic loop now and just knit a round. You are always knitting with the same needle. Now if only someone would come up with a fixed 40" with a #1 on one end and a #0 on the other I would be very, very happy.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> When working magic loop, even if you "turn" the work to do the other side of the sock (hat, sweater, etc) , you are still working in the round and the left needle is still the left needle.


Hooray. My mind finally clicked in. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elaine.EllaB (May 12, 2014)

I use metal cables and don't have a problem with the cables twisting.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Your dominant side determines the gauge...so having the larger (size you need) picking up the stitches in the order needed for the pattern. Choose the smaller (.25 or smaller mm) for the non-dominant side.
> 
> Just because I can't afford interchangeables...doesn't mean I haven't been reading up on responses here on KP! I love research!!!


I don't think anyone was criticizing you. I was just saying that circular needles come in one size both ends the same; so unless you can change one point your idea wouldn't work.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> When working magic loop, even if you "turn" the work to do the other side of the sock (hat, sweater, etc) , you are still working in the round and the left needle is still the left needle.


yeah - when I said you "turn" your work - that was a bad choice of words - you are actually just swapping needles by pulling one out and sliding the stitches back on to the other. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I have one sock needle that 'catches' if I put it in the knitting where it becomes the needle that the stitches get pushed onto (left needle). If I use it correctly by making sure the catchy part is on the right hand needle I can knit magic loop with it with no problem. You always use the same end of the needle to do magic loop, or travelling loop or any project that is done in the round.


Try taking a piece of emery cloth to the "catchy" part and see if you can smooth it out. (If you do not have emery cloth... try one of those many sided emery boards that you are supposed to be able to make your nails shiny.)
Jane


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

JTM said:


> Try taking a piece of emery cloth to the "catchy" part and see if you can smooth it out. (If you do not have emery cloth... try one of those many sided emery boards that you are supposed to be able to make your nails shiny.)
> Jane


been there done that... it is a problem with the metal piece that is too big for the cable, or the cable too small for the metal piece.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> I don't think anyone was criticizing you. I was just saying that circular needles come in one size both ends the same; so unless you can change one point your idea wouldn't work.


All I work with are fixed circulars. I was answering the other persons question. Because I know there are left- and right-handed crafters...I answered with the dominant and non-dominant hand using what I know about interchangeable tips after reading other KP experts response.

Though I would assume the loop would be on the right, not the left, for left-handed interchangeable magic loop method.

I'm very visual even if I don't have the interchangeable kit...I do have enough fixed sets.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I use a smaller (interchangable) needle always on the left when knitting in the round . The size of the stitch is formed only by one needle and the other is just the holding needle. Using a smaller needle on the left makes it much easier to get the right hand needle into the next stitch to make the new stitch. The smaller size can be a small as you want!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Maybe the caffeine hasn't kicked in or I've been in the cave too long. I am a Magic Loop user and I can't imagine changing needle sizes. It appears that we are talking two different subjects here. Please correct me if I am wrong.



Juden99 said:


> Well I can't say I have ever enjoyed knitting this way, although it is slightly more preferable to seaming.
> But whilst struggling with shifting cabled stitches down to the tips I remembered reading a suggestion to use a smaller needle on the left side and decided to give it a try - I can't tell you what a difference it's made - now I will happily knit magic loop for the rest of my life!
> 
> And an added bonus is that I can do both sleeves simultaneously to make sure the increases are on the same rows!


 :?: :roll:


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I will definitely try this suggestion of using two different needle sizes when doing magic loop! Magic loop makes knitting in the round so much easier than using double point needles. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Maybe the caffeine hasn't kicked in or I've been in the cave too long. I am a Magic Loop user and I can't imagine changing needle sizes. It appears that we are talking two different subjects here. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> :?: :roll:


 :thumbup: same here.. :roll:


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Good to know!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

chickkie said:


> been there done that... it is a problem with the metal piece that is too big for the cable, or the cable too small for the metal piece.


You can still file the "catchy" part down just like Rheatheylia.com shows on making your own cables--if you need too just remove that small portion of the plastic with a tapering affect. Otherwise just use as you describe.

As I have said before and will say again (after making many of my own cables) it is not the packaging that's at fault for your cables curling. The curl you get from packaging can be easily remedied with all the previous posts on the subject (remember NOT to put them back into that package but use something larger). The ones that go back into their curl is due to the polymer they are made from. This polymer has the same characteristics as naturally curly hair which is caused by one side developing faster than the other side in its processing (growth).Fishing line is the best polymer because although it can be wound on a reel it can still straighten more when cast. The metal core versions are made to prevent this but many have complained that some brands still do--I don't use them so have not experienced that nor need too. When making your own stay away from certain makers since they use the cheaper polymer and is what can lead to your DH having to struggle with the line not tangling in the weed whacker.

All forms of knitting in the round are done normally in one direction so the secondary (stitch holding) needle can be made smaller with interchangeables. The smaller size needles like 1, 0 and 00 don't come in manufactured sets of interchangeables but then the main issue isn't a problem since your stitches are so small. By the way I do the same when using two sets of circular interchangeables (which I prefer over Magic loop myself) with the second cable having two of the smaller sizes. My fixed smaller sizes I could try in the same method with the second set being the smaller set--haven't done that yet!


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Maybe the caffeine hasn't kicked in or I've been in the cave too long. I am a Magic Loop user and I can't imagine changing needle sizes. It appears that we are talking two different subjects here. Please correct me if I am wrong.


She is referring to using interchangeables to do Magic Loop and putting a smaller needle tip on the left needle (the needle stitches are coming off of). The right hand needle, the one holding the newly created stitches, is the one that determines gauge. So with a correct size on the right, you get the same fabric. The smaller size on the left means you have more room to manipulate the stitches because they aren't so tight against the needle making cable crosses easier to manage.

This only works in Magic Loop with interchangeables though. Fixed circulars you can't change a needle size on one side only


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the great tip.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

i always use a smaller tip on the left hand side when knitting circular and quite often for flat kniitting, if i have a lot of stitches.... it just makes things move along the cable more easily and it makes no difference to the gauge, as the right hand needle determines tension.... i dont use magic loop but rather 2 circular needles and in this case using a smaller tip on one end means you dont need to buy extra needles... all in all a good thing


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

AKnitWit said:


> But using using the "magic loop" technique requires changing needles. Therefore doesn't the left needle become the right needle? Apologies for not grasping this. Perhaps I will need to test using the "magic loop" which I have done on occasion in order to avoid the DPNs as the decrease requires.


AKnitWit, I was thinking the same thing: when working Magic Loop, one is always pulling out the 'other needle' every half round, so one is using both needles. I could not wrap my brain around it (using a smaller needle on the left) either...

SOOOOOO... I got out my needles and tried it! And much to my brain's surprise, one is always knitting with the same needle in the right hand (and left hand)! I learned something new today! Love it!


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

quote >>>>>>All forms of knitting in the round are done normally in one direction so the secondary (stitch holding) needle can be made smaller with interchangeables. The smaller size needles like 1, 0 and 00 don't come in manufactured sets of interchangeables but then the main issue isn't a problem since your stitches are so small. By the way I do the same when using two sets of circular interchangeables (which I prefer over Magic loop myself) with the second cable having two of the smaller sizes. My fixed smaller sizes I could try in the same method with the second set being the smaller set--haven't done that yet!

>>>>>

just wanted to add that 2 sets of interchangeables are avaiable in smaller size
in metals dyakcrafts heavy metals

http://www.dyakcraft.com/stainless.htm

and in KA exchangeable bamboos
here is just one supplier
http://www.patchworkfrog.com/kaneedles-accessories.html


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

Excuse me for being ignorant,but what is a magic loop and where do you get them from and are they assorted sizes.many thanks.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

meadow123 said:


> Excuse me for being ignorant,but what is a magic loop and where do you get them from and are they assorted sizes.many thanks.


take a look at this it will explain


----------



## sritchie171 (Jul 3, 2013)

AKnitWit said:


> I am confused. How do you always keep the smaller needle on the left?
> 
> :?: :?:


I have to agree-I always make socks the magic loop way, as I hate dpn's! And I go from one needle to the other. Please explain a little more! I can't figure it out either! OK. Just read another post! I'll try it too! Thanks! As old as I am, I still learn something new!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

A Utube video would be great to show the process, sometimes the visual says it all


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jinx said:


> Knit in the round.


oh thats right it will stay the same always.. hmmm very clever . My brain read Magic Loop as in 'knitting in the round' but it comprehended turning the work and needing to change that needle all the time...LOL its early here I need to drink this cup of coffee before get totally confused!  LOL


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Claire Anita said:


> I'm not sure what you mean???? I have been trying "Magic Loop" but I'm frustrated with the cables constantly curling...any suggestions? Thanks in advance for your reply.


You could try holding them in water that is almost boiling for at least ten seconds. Some less expensive needles need to be held in hot water for longer than others. When you take it out of the water, gently hold apart so it is straight. I usually weigh mine down straight out until they are fully cooled off. If this does not do it - then you need better (more flexible) cables. Some are just too stiff to be user friendly


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Magic loop is for circular knitting so needles do not change position. By the way, I just bought Karbonz from Knitter's Pride and their cables are very flexible.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Defenitly will try that method, have done a number of ways to do cables, but this sounds like the cat's meow. Thanks for your tip.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Claire Anita said:


> I'm not sure what you mean???? I have been trying "Magic Loop" but I'm frustrated with the cables constantly curling...any suggestions? Thanks in advance for your reply.


You need very flexible cables in order for Magic Loop to be comfortable, I think.

For this very reason I ordered two pairs of needles 40" long to try Magic Loop from Handsome Fibers - Chiagoo Red Lace tips. I absolutely love them. They are my favorites. I also ordered Hiya Hiya's, but Chiagoo won with me.

Cables are so flexible with no memory, so you have no twisting, coiling, etc. And your hands, wrists, fingers do not become fatigued. Try just one pair to see how you like them.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Working with a smaller tip on one side is a good idea but only works when using the interchangeable needles...for Magic Loop knitting. 
If you are using a fixed needle for Magic Loop both tips will be the same size. 
Jane


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Re cables curling......I usually iron mine carefully pulling them back and forth under the iron but the iron never touches them. I use a pressing cloth over the needles. Of course curling them back into their original packet after use seems to recurl them somewhat so I have yet to figure out how to store them without returning to curled position in packet. Someone will get rich who comes up with that solution.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

This makes a LOT of sense to me. I use Magic Loop a lot and often have trouble with stitches " sticking". Can't wait to give this a try. Thank you, thank you, thank you :thumbup:   :thumbup:


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

G'maP said:


> This makes a LOT of sense to me. I use Magic Loop a lot and often have trouble with stitches " sticking". Can't wait to give this a try. Thank you, thank you, thank you :thumbup:   :thumbup:


Oh yes it's magic in itself really - Especially after struggling and wrestling with a previous project


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for posting, I finally got it through my head and am going to change the tip of my left hand needle on the project I am working on. Happy I read this forum. I also bought some of the Red cables to go on my existing needles with the money I got for Mother's Day.

Norma


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Melodypop said:


> Thank you for posting, I finally got it through my head and am going to change the tip of my left hand needle on the project I am working on. Happy I read this forum. I also bought some of the Red cables to go on my existing needles with the money I got for Mother's Day.
> 
> Norma


That's ok Norma - pleased it's been helpful


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Have you tried EBay? You might be able to get a set for a lot less. You can just bid what you can afford. They have gently used sets as well as new ones. Just a thought.


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

It is not only good for magic loop. I always use the smaller tip on left when knitting in the round. It makes a huge difference. I wish I had started doing this years ago.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

AKnitWit said:


> I am confused. How do you always keep the smaller needle on the left?
> 
> :?: :?:


Me too???


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I couldn't believe it either, I thought I was always changing needles. I cast some yarn on a big needle, as though I was knitting socks, after marking one needle. I AM always using the same needle to knit! This sure would have come in handy for the last lacy pair of socks I knit. They caught all the time and the cord cracked. (back when I was trying to use bamboo needles like the ones pictured)

I'll try to attach pics in the right order, but you can see a black mark on one needle and the work remains on it after I've pulled the cord around to knit the second side. You can see in one picture there are increases made and the work has already been spun and I'm ready to knit the increases on the 2nd needle. In the final picture you can see work in progress. 

I tried to take a big enough picture to show I really am using magic loop and pulling the cord through, not just knitting round and round as in regular circulars.

In the first two pictures I'm holding the working yarn in my right hand, and in the last in my left the way I usually knit.

by the way this was hard, with a camera phone, one hand (sometimes the "shoot" vocal command doesn't work) and a cold! lol, I hope it helps. I know a visual helps me.

Thanks for sharing, this will make knitting tiny projects more fun for sure!


----------



## Imdunn (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks a million, zillion times! I am definitely going to do this! You are a genius!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

AKnitWit said:


> I am confused. How do you always keep the smaller needle on the left?
> 
> :?: :?:


Because you are knitting in the round, the needles never change "sides" - unless you interrupt the flow with a series of short rows, for example, then just switch out the needle to match the other, bigger, needle.

You just are going round and round and round and.... 

er, 'scuse me, wrong answer to a magic loop question!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Maybe the caffeine hasn't kicked in or I've been in the cave too long. I am a Magic Loop user and I can't imagine changing needle sizes. It appears that we are talking two different subjects here. Please correct me if I am wrong.


I agree, there are two subjects - I just posted an "answer" to a question that doesn't pertain here!

I think.

Now I have to go practice & see!


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Juden99 said:


> Well I can't say I have ever enjoyed knitting this way, although it is slightly more preferable to seaming.
> But whilst struggling with shifting cabled stitches down to the tips I remembered reading a suggestion to use a smaller needle on the left side and decided to give it a try - I can't tell you what a difference it's made - now I will happily knit magic loop for the rest of my life!
> 
> And an added bonus is that I can do both sleeves simultaneously to make sure the increases are on the same rows!


How could this work since the needles change hands as you go around. Do you have to keep changing the size for every pass of the loop?

I have been doing magic loop knitting on some sleeves and haven't had any trouble with it. I have Knit Picks needles and the cables are pretty flexible. Probably some that swivel might work better.

Bev


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Stitchwizz said:


> How could this work since the needles change hands as you go around. Do you have to keep changing the size for every pass of the loop?
> 
> I have been doing magic loop knitting on some sleeves and haven't had any trouble with it. I have Knit Picks needles and the cables are pretty flexible. Probably some that swivel might work better.
> 
> Bev


When you knit in the round, you are always knitting with the right hand needle and the left hand needle just holds the stitches . You do need to use interchangeable needles though


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

I had the same problem until I bought Addi Sock Rocket needles for knitting socks. cable is real pliable.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I didn't think it would work either, so I tried it, if you page back I showed pictures of the experiment! I was so surprised to find out I am always knitting into the project on the same needle, even after pulling the cord around.

I did realize I won't be able to do this with most of my socks because I haven't found small interchangeable needles yet.



Stitchwizz said:


> How could this work since the needles change hands as you go around. Do you have to keep changing the size for every pass of the loop?
> 
> I have been doing magic loop knitting on some sleeves and haven't had any trouble with it. I have Knit Picks needles and the cables are pretty flexible. Probably some that swivel might work better.
> 
> Bev


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

CAS50 said:


> I didn't think it would work either, so I tried it, if you page back I showed pictures of the experiment! I was so surprised to find out I am always knitting into the project on the same needle, even after pulling the cord around.
> 
> I did realize I won't be able to do this with most of my socks because I haven't found small interchangeable needles yet.


O.K. folks, seeing is believeing. I will try this tonight. I only knit after dinner or in waiting rooms. Otherwise, I would be knitting all the time. I was having a good laugh while reading through all the messages, since I was not the only one who couldn't grasp it. (that must be why they call it "magic".

Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Claire Anita said:


> I'm not sure what you mean???? I have been trying "Magic Loop" but I'm frustrated with the cables constantly curling...any suggestions? Thanks in advance for your reply.


I have a set of Knitter's Pride interchangeables and the cables curl very badly. I tried a fixed size 1 circular by ChiaoGoo for socks and loved the cable so I bought a set of their interchangeables and they are GREAT. The cables don't remember to curl. I've heard that if you put the cables in some hot water for a few minutes it helps with the curling. Good luck. Aloha... Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

KnitterNatalie said:


> I use Magic Loop all the time, and my favorite needles are the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles...the cables don't curl and are easy to work with! Happy knitting!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Aloha... Bev


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

CAS50 said:


> I didn't think it would work either, so I tried it, if you page back I showed pictures of the experiment! I was so surprised to find out I am always knitting into the project on the same needle, even after pulling the cord around.
> 
> I did realize I won't be able to do this with most of my socks because I haven't found small interchangeable needles yet.


y'all are KILLING ME!!! LOL

Please disregard everything I said above - apparently I was confused which seems to be my "m.o." these days (get it?)

I am certain now that the reason I knew it wouldn't work with magic loop is that my magic loop needles are FIXED and NOT because you switch needles. The smallest of my interchangeable needles is US #2. I typically use #0 and #1 Addi Sock Rockets which are fixed and not interchangeable!

CAS50 WINS THE PRIZE!!!

Thanking you for your due diligence and figuring all of this out! Now take a bow! (applause! applause!)


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> I use Magic Loop all the time, and my favorite needles are the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles...the cables don't curl and are easy to work with! Happy knitting!


where do you get the ChianoGoo Red Lace needles. You could please post a link. Thanks Sara


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks for the information. I will have to try this new "trick" in the next few days


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I can't see an advantage to using a smaller tip on one side of a cable for magic loop. 
If you use 2 circs it allows you to avoid buying 2 sets of needle tips. The larger tip is used for the right needle because it forms the stitches and controls the size of the loops. You can use a smaller needle on the left side because it's essentially a stitch holder.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

if you use 2 circular needles to do knitting in the round, you are still always knitting off the left needle onto the right one, the same as if you are doing magic loop


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Claire Anita said:


> I'm not sure what you mean???? I have been trying "Magic Loop" but I'm frustrated with the cables constantly curling...any suggestions? Thanks in advance for your reply.


Lately, I have been putting the excess around back on my neck. Has worked very well for me, but you need the length in order for this to work. Too short and you would be cramped with your hands up around your chin. Too long and the excess might bother you with its curling around 'back there.'
Plus try the thing of heating the cable in very warm water and stretching it out until it cools. That helps a lot.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

hasamod41 said:


> where do you get the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles. You could please post a link. Thanks Sara


I get mine from Handsome Fibers, i.e., www.handsomefibers.com


----------



## klarenbd (Apr 2, 2013)

What is traveling loop? I have tried magic loop but want to. When I look on the web it just looks so complicated.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

Juden99 said:


> Well I can't say I have ever enjoyed knitting this way, although it is slightly more preferable to seaming.
> But whilst struggling with shifting cabled stitches down to the tips I remembered reading a suggestion to use a smaller needle on the left side and decided to give it a try - I can't tell you what a difference it's made - now I will happily knit magic loop for the rest of my life!
> 
> And an added bonus is that I can do both sleeves simultaneously to make sure the increases are on the same rows!


 It's brilliant, I did this a while ago when struggling with stitches not wanting to move. I posted it somewhere on KP so hope lots of people read this if they missed previous postings!
*****NOT for knitting back and forth, only use when knitting in the round!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> I can't see an advantage to using a smaller tip on one side of a cable for magic loop.
> If you use 2 circs it allows you to avoid buying 2 sets of needle tips. The larger tip is used for the right needle because it forms the stitches and controls the size of the loops. You can use a smaller needle on the left side because it's essentially a stitch holder.


No you are instead buying two circular needles the same size? Two different sized tips makes more sense.. it works out the same in that you will have two ' sets ' of needles, but I think one 'odd tipped' circular is easier to manage.
You can then still use 2 circulars if you like, both odd tipped.
I hope that makes sense


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

You can use this tip exchange method for back and forth work especially useful when making cables . Work with odd sized tips (interchangeable) and swop the tip ends when you turn. This may add a few extra moments to the turn but it is definitely worth the trouble


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

hasamod41 said:


> where do you get the ChianoGoo Red Lace needles. You could please post a link. Thanks Sara


www.handsomefibers.com sells ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles. They have spectacular customer service, prices are reasonable, shipping free with $20.00 purchase. I love my Red cable for interchangeables...plus my Red Lace fixed needles.
Jane


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

JTM said:


> www.handsomefibers.com sells ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles. They have spectacular customer service, prices are reasonable, shipping free with $20.00 purchase. I love my Red cable for interchangeables...plus my Red Lace fixed needles.
> Jane


I have bought from handsome fibers twice now & never get free shipping. How do you get the free shipping with your orders?


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

homesweethome said:


> I have bought from handsome fibers twice now & never get free shipping. How do you get the free shipping with your orders?


When I've ordered, it came automatically as long as I kept the default first class.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

If you make a purchase of $20.00 or more you get free shipping. Also after your first purchase they send you a certificate telling how to get 10% off on your next order.
Jane


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

lol, confused is my M.O. but I'll share. It's why I had to actually try it. Where did you find an interchangeable size 2? The smallest I've been able to find is a size 4!

because you switch needles. The smallest of my interchangeable needles is US #2. I typically use #0 and #1 Addi Sock Rockets which are fixed and not interchangeable!

CAS50 WINS THE PRIZE!!!

Thanking you for your due diligence and figuring all of this out! Now take a bow! (applause! applause!)[/quote]


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I have reSad thru 6 pages and am so confused!!
Can someone explain the process sp that my old mind can get it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Judyh said:


> I have reSad thru 6 pages and am so confused!!
> Can someone explain the process sp that my old mind can get it?
> Thanks in advance.


It will only work with interchangeable needle tips and when knitting in the round. 
When you knit in the round you always knit with the right hand needle.
Replace the left hand needle tip with a smaller size and the stitches move freely.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Juden99 said:


> It will only work with interchangeable needle tips and when knitting in the round.
> When you knit in the round you always knit with the right hand needle.
> Replace the left hand needle tip with a smaller size and the stitches move freely.


Thank you so much!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

CAS50 said:


> lol, confused is my M.O. but I'll share. It's why I had to actually try it. Where did you find an interchangeable size 2? The smallest I've been able to find is a size 4!
> 
> because you switch needles. The smallest of my interchangeable needles is US #2. I typically use #0 and #1 Addi Sock Rockets which are fixed and not interchangeable!
> 
> ...


[/quote]

both my Hiya Hiya sets (lace 5" and 4") as well as my Chiaogoo red lace set have size #2. As far as I know, those are the only two companies that go smaller than #4.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

MaryE-B said:


> I can't see an advantage to using a smaller tip on one side of a cable for magic loop.
> If you use 2 circs it allows you to avoid buying 2 sets of needle tips. The larger tip is used for the right needle because it forms the stitches and controls the size of the loops. You can use a smaller needle on the left side because it's essentially a stitch holder.


i think you just have to try it to see how much easier it makes moving the stitches on the left hand needle.. as i said earleir if i have a lot of stitches i will even do this for a flat project... it speeds things up a lot...


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

sand334 said:


> I just had a class on Magic Loop making socks. The next class is Magic Loop with 2 socks at a time. I will not go back to knitting socks any other way. Love it. Also I love toe up


Me too! Love magic loop 2 at a time and toe up...


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

MartiG said:


> Re cables curling......I usually iron mine carefully pulling them back and forth under the iron but the iron never touches them. I use a pressing cloth over the needles. Of course curling them back into their original packet after use seems to recurl them somewhat so I have yet to figure out how to store them without returning to curled position in packet. Someone will get rich who comes up with that solution.


I saw a post re storing needles....circs were stored hung up... Always ready to go. Pressing cables w/ iron, that's a new idea!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

MartiG said:


> Re cables curling......I usually iron mine carefully pulling them back and forth under the iron but the iron never touches them. I use a pressing cloth over the needles. Of course curling them back into their original packet after use seems to recurl them somewhat so I have yet to figure out how to store them without returning to curled position in packet. Someone will get rich who comes up with that solution.


I saw a post re storing needles....circs were stored hung up... Always ready to go. Pressing cables w/ iron, that's a new idea!


----------

